

Seedcamp announces its six winners for 2009 - daleharvey
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/09/25/seedcamp-announces-its-six-winners-for-2009/

======
jreposa
I'm so glad someone made a product like ServerDensity. I hope this means I
don't have to ever configure Nagios or Munin or Monit again.

------
daleharvey
I was quite surprised there was no consumer web apps per se, happy to see
david mytton on there, server density looks like a great product.

~~~
bmelton
I think I was equally as surprised to see Talasim which, as far as I can tell,
doesn't really have IP per se -- just content.

I didn't know that simple content providers would even be considered for
funding, honestly.

~~~
pclark
it had reasonable traction.

quite a few content providers have taken funding - venturebeat for example.

------
jerome_etienne
the age of the founders seem real important in this article. how come ?

